# food technologist job opportunity



## zoey9 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everybody! How's the job opportunity in new zealand for food tech/science? My undergraduate is in nutrition and planning to apply for postgraduate diploma in food science at Otago university. But I'm so worried if I am able to get a job after graduated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

zoey9 said:


> Hi everybody! How's the job opportunity in new zealand for food tech/science? My undergraduate is in nutrition and planning to apply for postgraduate diploma in food science at Otago university. But I'm so worried if I am able to get a job after graduated. Thanks in advance!


Food Technologist

Also have a look on Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site for vacancies.


----------



## zoey9 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks for the information! Im just worried as I have no experience in food tech/science field. Hopefully I could get an entry level job upon graduation. Is anyone in this field too?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

zoey9 said:


> Thanks for the information! Im just worried as I have no experience in food tech/science field. Hopefully I could get an entry level job upon graduation. Is anyone in this field too?


Assuming immigration approve of part time work when on a study visa you could work up to 20 hrs per week and go do it in the field you want to be in permanently which would get your foot in the door and give you some nz experience also.


----------



## zoey9 (Jul 29, 2015)

Yeap that's my plan.. but I didn't know if I could get a related one nearby the campus.. I'm planning to study at otago university. Heard that it's a small town. Aiming for volunteer jobs.


----------

